# Spring 2011 Question - Was declined for Fall 2010, just got an email



## Dimos (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I just got an email from USC saying that they allow applicants to re-apply for the spring class for free if they were decline admission for the fall program. I was planning on re-applying this year anyways for the fall 2011 class but now I'm thinking just do this method. The only thing is it says they will either look over all the same material I submitted last year or I can submit all new material.

I have a few questions

- Does anyone know if I can check submit new material but still use some of my old stuff, like my letters of recommendation. Because I don't think I will be able to get new letters by aug 31st!
- Is it "easier" to get in for the spring term because its less competitive?
- Did everyone get this email or only people that were closer to being admitted? (Maybe thats wishful thinking)

I'm new to this forum and would be very grateful for any advice/help! Thanks!!


----------



## JY (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Dimos --
I got the same email. I'd like to believe that not everyone got this email, but I don't think that's the case. I think anyone who got rejected gets the email.

I also called someone at the USC admissions office, and they said that you can change some of your submissions if you want. I'm using my old letters of recommendation, but they said told me you can submit new writing samples, etc. (They said that most people send in the same application though.)


----------



## Marisah (Aug 26, 2010)

When I reapplied from Spring 2010 to Fall 2010 there was a form that I got emailed to me that marked exactly what materials I wanted to hold over and whatever I didn't check I sent in new.  I just kept over my letters of recommendation and maybe resume?  I don't remember, but I did send in all new creatvie materials (writing sample, visual sample, statement of purpose etc.)  I think it's worth it to come-up with new material if you can, at least for the writing parts.  I mean, you want to make your application stronger the second time around 'cause obviously something didn't work the first time.  At least that's how I thought about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Dimos (Aug 26, 2010)

ya I'm thinking I'm just going to pump out a new personal statement this weekend and submit it on monday. The deadline is Sept 1 so 

I had bits of it, more just notes. So if I can make it good enough on monday I'll submit it. If not I'll just submit my older material. I wish I knew of this before because I would have spent more time preparing. Oh Well


----------



## Sojouner (Sep 13, 2010)

Can any current USC production students who applied during Spring give us hopefuls an idea of the time-line you experienced?

Many thanks!


----------



## Marisah (Sep 13, 2010)

I applied last Spring (2010).  I think we started getting calls in the middle of October (they don't call everyone they admit and don't admit everyone they call).  Then letters started ariving in the middle of November.  I'm pretty sure we had all gotten some response by the end of November anyway.  It's a pretty tight turn around and doesn't leave much time to make arrangements/move, but it is doable.  Of course there were waitlisters who didn't get the official notification till like the last week of December....  There is a whole thread on here from then that I'm sure would give you more than enough information on the process.


----------



## Sojouner (Sep 14, 2010)

Many thanks Marisah...

Congrats on not giving up till you got in!


----------

